# بخش دانش آموزی > پرسش و پاسخ دانش آموزی > مشکلات کنکوریها (استرس، تست زنی و مطالعه) >  اونایی که امتحان شهریور دارن،چطور برای کنکور بخونن؟؟

## GBrooz

من ریاضی و فیزیک و عربی،رو باید از پایه ای بخونم تا بتونم شهریور قبول بشم.کلاس هم نمی تونم برم.

----------


## MAHSA

همون طور که اونایی که امسال پیش دانشگاهی بودن و تا ده روز قبل از کنکور واسه امتحان میخوندن

----------


## mehdi bey

> من ریاضی و فیزیک و عربی،رو باید از پایه ای بخونم تا بتونم شهریور قبول بشم.کلاس هم نمی تونم برم.


اگه درس نهایی سوم هست که مهمه جریانش فرق میکنه با درسی که تاثیر نداره و ....!!
شما از همین تیر شروع کن برنامه کنکوریت رو بریز و و طوری که حداگثر از اواخر هفته ی اول شروع کرده باشی!
برای درس های شهریورت هم مثل ریاضی و فیزیک روزانه برای هرکدوم 1.5/2 ساعت وقت بذار ئ بخون!!راحت!در کنارش هم برنامه کنکورت رو داشته باش!
این یه راه
راهه دیگه اینه که حدوه 15 روز رو اختصاص بدی فقط به همین درسا و با یه برنامه ای فقط روی اینا کار کنی!!بعدش که کلکش تموم شد میری روی مود کنکور!!
البته اینایی که گفتم برای کسی هستش که میخواد بالای 16 بگیره!
اما اگه میخوای فقط  قبول بشی بسته به این که چقدر اون درس رو بلدی،اول ببین تاریخ امتهان کی هست؟ بعدش طوری برنامه بریز که 5روز قبل از شروع هر درس شروع به خوندنش بکنی! :Yahoo (83):

----------


## new boy

داداش اگه هدفت قبول شدنه که نیازی نیست از پایه بخونی  :Yahoo (76):  ده آوردن که کاری نداره

----------


## Catman

> من ریاضی و فیزیک و عربی،رو باید از پایه ای بخونم تا بتونم شهریور قبول بشم.کلاس هم نمی تونم برم.


خوب حداکثر از اول تیر دیگه باید شروع کنین.....روزانه دروسی رو که باید شهریور امتحان بدین مفهومی شروع کنین به خوندن و هم تشریحی کار کنین و درکنارش تست هم بزنین.
تا اون زمان این سه درس رو کامل جمع کنین ..... عربی رو هم درکناراینکه سوم رو میخونین سعی کنین یک درس از پایه روهم بخونین درنتیجه عربی بصورت پایه ای یک دور جمع میشه.
بقیه وقتتون رو هم دروسی روکه فکر میکنین از پایه مشکل دارین کار کنین که مشکلاتتون برطرف شه و از مهرماه هم ،هم پیش و هم پایه رو باهم کارکنین.(گرچه بیشتر دروس پایه رو احتمالا اگر وقت بذارین میتونین تو تابستون تموم کنین وازمهر بیشتر مرور میکنین و تست میزنین)

----------


## GBrooz

> داداش اگه هدفت قبول شدنه که نیازی نیست از پایه بخونی  ده آوردن که کاری نداره


هدف قبول شدن نیست :Yahoo (21):  درس ریاضی و عربی هدف قبول شدن هست ولی من 6 تا درس که تقریبا ضعیف بودم و مشکل داشتم که بخونم را انداختم تا تابستان حتما 20 بشم.

----------


## GBrooz

> اگه درس نهایی سوم هست که مهمه جریانش فرق میکنه با درسی که تاثیر نداره و ....!!
> شما از همین تیر شروع کن برنامه کنکوریت رو بریز و و طوری که حداگثر از اواخر هفته ی اول شروع کرده باشی!
> برای درس های شهریورت هم مثل ریاضی و فیزیک روزانه برای هرکدوم 1.5/2 ساعت وقت بذار ئ بخون!!راحت!در کنارش هم برنامه کنکورت رو داشته باش!
> این یه راه
> راهه دیگه اینه که حدوه 15 روز رو اختصاص بدی فقط به همین درسا و با یه برنامه ای فقط روی اینا کار کنی!!بعدش که کلکش تموم شد میری روی مود کنکور!!
> البته اینایی که گفتم برای کسی هستش که میخواد بالای 16 بگیره!
> اما اگه میخوای فقط  قبول بشی بسته به این که چقدر اون درس رو بلدی،اول ببین تاریخ امتهان کی هست؟ بعدش طوری برنامه بریز که 5روز قبل از شروع هر درس شروع به خوندنش بکنی!


منم همین فکر رو کردم. به نظرت طبق برنامه سایت آلم(اقای سلیمانی) پیش برم؟؟؟

----------


## new boy

> هدف قبول شدن نیست درس ریاضی و عربی هدف قبول شدن هست ولی من 6 تا درس که تقریبا ضعیف بودم و مشکل داشتم که بخونم را انداختم تا تابستان حتما 20 بشم.


داداش خودت گفتی قبل بشی ... من نمی دونستم که با چه کیفیتی میخوای قبول بشی!

خجل هستم  :Yahoo (76):  ببخش

----------


## mehdi bey

> منم همین فکر رو کردم. به نظرت طبق برنامه سایت آلم(اقای سلیمانی) پیش برم؟؟؟


در مورد اون اطلاعی ندارم....
اینقد بزرگش نکن!!بشین تو اتاقت با یه برنامه که خودت بهتر میتونی بریزی اینا رو از روی یه کتاب کمک درسی خوب بخون،آخرش هم برو نمونه سوالات 4/5 سال گذشته رو توی هر سه نوبت خرداد/شهریور/دی بررسی کن!!
خلاص
سلیمانی کیه؟؟؟؟ :Yahoo (43):

----------


## GBrooz

> در مورد اون اطلاعی ندارم....
> اینقد بزرگش نکن!!بشین تو اتاقت با یه برنامه که خودت بهتر میتونی بریزی اینا رو از روی یه کتاب کمک درسی خوب بخون،آخرش هم برو نمونه سوالات 4/5 سال گذشته رو توی هر سه نوبت خرداد/شهریور/دی بررسی کن!!
> خلاص
> سلیمانی کیه؟؟؟؟


 :Yahoo (105):  یعنی حله؟؟؟ دمت گرم!

----------


## GBrooz

مشکل اینه که خودم نمی تونم برنامه بریزم!!روی هوا که نمیشه بگی من 3 صفحه این درس رو امروز می خونم،بعضی از درسا بیشتر طول میکشه!! اصلا یه جوریه!!! من از امروز از ریاضی اول دبیرستان دارم می خونم ولی به خاطر نداشتن برنامه،نمی دونم کی تمومش کنم، و می ترسم به بقیه نرسم.برای همین هم خواستم به عنوان مثال از برنامه اقای سلیمانی استفاده کنم.

----------


## Bano.m

مطمئنی افتادی....منم فک میکردم ادبیاتمو افتادم ...اما میگن  توی ادبیات افتاده نداشتن.خخخ

----------


## GBrooz

> مطمئنی افتادی....منم فک میکردم ادبیاتمو افتادم ...اما میگن  توی ادبیات افتاده نداشتن.خخخ


اره مطمئنم. چون سفید دادم!

----------


## Bano.m

> مشکل اینه که خودم نمی تونم برنامه بریزم!!روی هوا که نمیشه بگی من 3 صفحه این درس رو امروز می خونم،بعضی از درسا بیشتر طول میکشه!! اصلا یه جوریه!!! من از امروز از ریاضی اول دبیرستان دارم می خونم ولی به خاطر نداشتن برنامه،نمی دونم کی تمومش کنم، و می ترسم به بقیه نرسم.برای همین هم خواستم به عنوان مثال از برنامه اقای سلیمانی استفاده کنم.


ریاضی سال اول؟
سال اول چیز خاصی نداره که...از دوم شروع کن اونم فصل اول ولگاریتمش مهم تره...بعد سومو بخون که اهمیتش بیشتره

----------


## GBrooz

> ریاضی سال اول؟
> سال اول چیز خاصی نداره که...از دوم شروع کن اونم فصل اول ولگاریتمش مهم تره...بعد سومو بخون که اهمیتش بیشتره


اتحاد ها و معادله رو بلد نیستم. :Yahoo (19):

----------


## Bano.m

> اتحاد ها و معادله رو بلد نیستم.


اتحاد ها فقط سه   تاش مهم تره...یک جمله مشترک و مزدوج ومربع دو جمله اییه....لازم به ذکره که  اکثر  دانش اموزان هر دفعه قبل تمرین حل کردن میرن یه نگاهی بهشون میکنن
واما معادله...منظورت از معادله چیه...من دقیق یادم نمیاد  چی بود؟ینی چیز خاصی نداره فک کنم

----------


## GBrooz

> اتحاد ها فقط سه   تاش مهم تره...یک جمله مشترک و مزدوج ومربع دو جمله اییه....لازم به ذکره که  اکثر  دانش اموزان هر دفعه قبل تمرین حل کردن میرن یه نگاهی بهشون میکنن
> واما معادله...منظورت از معادله چیه...من دقیق یادم نمیاد  چی بود؟ینی چیز خاصی نداره فک کنم


یعنی.حل معادله از طریق دلتا و تجزیه و روش هندسی رو اصلا بلد نیستم :Yahoo (19):

----------


## Bano.m

> یعنی.حل معادله از طریق دلتا و تجزیه و روش هندسی رو اصلا بلد نیستم


منم دقیقا مشکلتو دارم توی این زمینه اما دلتا رو دیگه مشکل ندارم...برا دلتا باید سه جمله رو  حفظ کنی...الان بگم؟...
در کل دلتا چیز خاصی نداشته..فک میکردم خیلی سخته...اما اینطور نبوده
یه کوچولو در یاد اوری میگی تجزیه چی بود؟ همون برعکس اتحادو میگی؟؟؟؟
روش هندسی هم که به امسال ربط داره

----------


## mmahsa

سلام افتادی یا قصد تغییر رشته داری

----------


## GBrooz

> سلام افتادی یا قصد تغییر رشته داری


سلام.افتادم.

----------


## nacli

> در مورد اون اطلاعی ندارم....
> اینقد بزرگش نکن!!بشین تو اتاقت با یه برنامه که خودت بهتر میتونی بریزی اینا رو از روی یه کتاب کمک درسی خوب بخون،آخرش هم برو نمونه سوالات 4/5 سال گذشته رو توی هر سه نوبت خرداد/شهریور/دی بررسی کن!!
> خلاص
> سلیمانی کیه؟؟؟؟


بسم الله الرحمان الرحیم
دهنت سرویس

----------


## GBrooz

> بسم الله الرحمان الرحیم
> دهنت سرویس


چرا :Yahoo (20): ؟؟؟

----------


## nacli

> چرا؟؟؟


ژروفایلش سوزوند منو عزیز دل برادر :Yahoo (20):

----------


## Bano.m

> سلام.افتادم.


اها ...یه لحظه فکر کرده بودم که میخوای برا کنکور اماده شی

----------


## GBrooz

> اها ...یه لحظه فکر کرده بودم که میخوای برا کنکور اماده شی


 :Yahoo (21): خوب معلومه.هر دو!! ای بابا!اولین پست گفتم که چی شده!!!
من ریاضی رو اصلا 3 به سختی میشدم!!! عربی راحت 13 میشدم ولی خودم انداختم که 20 بشم، فیزیک و بقیه کتابارو برای این انداختم که تابستان حتما 20 بشم.

----------


## reyhaneh.mre

منم واسه ادبیات هیچی ننوشتم که بیوفتم واسه شهریور امتحان بدم

----------


## GBrooz

up

----------


## T!G3R

سلام دوست عزیز
ببین عزیز شما اگه گزینه جوان رو نگاه کنید میگفتش که شما سه ماه فرصت دارید برای تابستان
شما باید دروس کنکورتان را طبق برنامه ای که قبلا ریخته اید مطالعه کنید و برای درسس هایی که تجدید شدید وقت های خاصی در این سه ماه بذارید و درس هایی که افتادید رو مطالعه کنید
موفق باشی
خدانگه دار :Yahoo (83):  :Yahoo (8):

----------


## mehdi bey

> ژروفایلش سوزوند منو عزیز دل برادر


بسم الله الرحمن الرحیم
 :Yahoo (11):  :Yahoo (11):  :Yahoo (11):  :Yahoo (11):  :Yahoo (11):  :Yahoo (11):  :Yahoo (11): 
 :Yahoo (94):

----------


## mmahsa

ببین چون افتادی ی درسی مث ریاضی و فزیک رو همزمان ک میخونی هر فصل رو ک خوندی تست هاشو بزن بنظر من تستی و تشریحی فاصله کمی باهم دارن اگه خوب بفهمی میتونی تست بزنی و اصلا نگران نباش چون چیزی درست نمیشه :Yahoo (105):

----------


## hadis98

ﺳﻼﻡ ﺧﺴﺘﻪ ﻧﺒﺎﺷﯿﺪ. ﻣﻦ ﺭﺷﺘﻪ ﺗﺠﺮﺑﯿﻢ ﻭ ﺗﺎﺯﻩ ﺳﻮﻣﻢ ﺗﻤﻮﻡ
ﺷﺪﻩ ﻭﻣﯿﺨﻮﺍﻡ ﻭﺍﺳﻪ
ﮐﻨﮑﻮﺭ ﺑﺨﻮﻧﻢ ﻭﺭﺷﺘﻪ ﯼ ﺩﻧﺪﺍﻧﭙﺰﺷﮑﯽ ﺍﻣﺎﺑﺨﺎﻃﺮﮐﻢ ﮐﺎﺭﯼ ﻫﺎﯼ
ﺳﺎﻝ ﮔﺬﺷﺘﻪ
ﭼﻨﺘﺎﺍﺯﺍﻣﺘﺤﺎﻧﺎﻣﻮﮔ  ﺍﺷﺘﻢ ﻭﺍﺳﻪ ﺷﻬﺮﯾﻮﺭ ﮐﻪ ﺧﯿﻠﯿﻢ ﭘﺸﯿﻤﻮﻧﻢ
ﺍﻻﻥ ﻧﻤﯿﺪﻭﻧﻢ ﭼﯿﮑﺎﺭ
ﮐﻨﻢ ﺩﻭﺳﺘﺎﻡ ﺗﺎﺑﺴﺘﻮﻧﻮﺷﺮﻭﻉ ﮐﺮﺩﻧﻪ ﻭﺍﺳﻪ ﮐﻨﮑﻮﺭﻭﻣﻦ ﺍﻻﻥ
ﺑﺎﯾﺪﺍﻣﺘﺤﺎﻧﺎﺭﻭﺑﺨﻮ  ﻢ
...ﺁﯾﺎ ﺍﮔﻪ ﺍﺯﻣﻬﺮﻣﺎﻩ ﺷﺮﻭﻉ ﮐﻨﻢ ﺭﻗﯿﺒﺎﻡ ﮎ ﺗﺎﺑﺴﺘﻮﻥ ﺷﺮﻭﻉ
ﮐﺮﺩﻧﻪ ﺍﺯﻣﻦ ﺟﻠﻮ
ﻣﯿﺰﻧﻨﺪ ﻭ ﺍﻣﮑﺎﻥ ﻗﺒﻮﻟﯿﻢ ﻧﯿﺴﺖ ؟؟؟؟؟ ﻟﻄﻔﺎ ﺭﺍﻫﻨﻤﺎﯾﯽ ﮐﻨﯿﺪ

----------

